# Winchester 9mm case sizes



## JamesAcerra (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi Y'all
I just received a Winchester 9mm Luger (new) bag of unprimed brass.
The cases calipered out to .749 to .751 with most of it at .750.
Will this effect crimp?
Or is this in the normal range and I'm juct OCD lol.
Thanks for any tips.
Yours in service
James Acerra

Gun Control is hitting your target. :snipe:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It all depends on what case length your crimp die is set for. The case length should be acceptable if you simply set the press/die properly. A quick check of the Vihtavuori chart says to trim cases to .748. I can't imagine .002 or .003 longer being a problem.

Do you have a reloading manual? If not stop reload operations till you have obtained and read one. Yes, I mean actualy read it.

The Lee manual is a good starting point.

Good luck, enjoy but stay safe.

tumbleweed


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

TOF said:


> Do you have a reloading manual? If not stop reload operations till you have obtained and read one. Yes, I mean actualy read it.
> 
> The Lee manual is a good starting point.
> 
> ...


Salut,
*LISTEN TO TOF!*

fusil


----------

